# Болит спина, отнимаются ноги и немеют руки



## Aliya_Faridovna2012 (14 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте!

Работа у меня не тяжелая,в меру сижу,в меру хожу.Спина всегда у меня болела,на приеме у невролога ставили диагноз :остеохондроз.недели две безумно мучают боли в спине(болят плечи,болит между лопатками,болит копчик,выпрямить спину не могу,сутулюсь,немеют руки,немеют кисти рук,отнимаются обе ноги.

Понятно ,что нужно идти к врачу,но к какому?с чего начать?сделать мрт ,а потом идти к врачу?


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2018)

@Aliya_Faridovna2012, здравствуйте!
У Вас есть возможность посетить невролога?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Июл 2018)

В первую очередь необходимо обратиться к неврологу по месту жительства.


----------

